# Complete Works of Hans Rookmaaker



## crhoades (Feb 10, 2006)

Rookmaaker was a Dutch Neo-Calvinist whose major works gave a critique and exposition of art and music from a reformed framework. His 6 volumes of works are available in book and CD format.

See reviews of Hans Rookmaaker by William Edgar 
here and here

CD format (PDF)

Books


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Rookmaaker was a Dutch Neo-Calvinist whose major works gave a critique and exposition of art and music from a reformed framework. His 6 volumes of works are available in book and CD format.
> 
> See reviews of Hans Rookmaaker by William Edgar
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 10, 2006)

Very interesting - thanks Chris!


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 10, 2006)

Hans who?


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Hans who?



Rook transelated : Smoke, maaker : maker !!!!!!!!!


----------



## crhoades (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...





Makes me wanna change my name...Rhoades is soooo boring. I want to make smoke too!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 10, 2006)




----------

